# Toro Timecutter Zero Turn wont steer "Right-Side"



## LSE (Apr 4, 2012)

Got a Toro Timecutter Zero Turn that lost "Right" lever steering capability.


It's a model 74325
SN: 240003578

Checked the manual levers on both side to be sure they were in operator position and not manual push position.

What could be wrong?:freak:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure belt tension is good on the side that's not working. Could be a pump/motor failure.


----------

